# Op Apollo Video



## D-n-A (2 Mar 2005)

http://www.militaryvideos.net/torrents/op_apollo.wmv.torrent

bittorrent is needed


----------



## Da_man (2 Mar 2005)

why is it not on the website?

very nice video


----------



## Razic (3 Mar 2005)

That was a truly inspiring video, thats all I can say


----------



## jswift872 (3 Mar 2005)

Wow, that was a really nice video, good job on finding it man.


----------



## ramy (3 Mar 2005)

Da_man said:
			
		

> why is it not on the website?
> 
> very nice video



Its not on the website because parts of the video was taken from a tv documentary.


----------



## MikeM (3 Mar 2005)

Great video, as Razic said, very inspiring.

More videos like this should be made for recruiting purposes.


----------



## jc5778 (5 Mar 2005)

That was awesome, actually seen my self 1 or 2 times.  I knew that  OC B coy and others had video taped a lot of stuff over there but I hadn't seen any of it till now ;D  I was hoping for my Karl G hit from 800 meters out :warstory:


----------



## civvy3840 (9 Apr 2005)

When it shows people shooting is that training or is it actual contacts?


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (9 Apr 2005)

Most is training, but shots like the det and the Carl G into the rock was real. mind you they werent firing into the enemy, rather collapsing a cave. At least thats what i gathered from the documentary which 90% of this footage was taken from...


----------



## jc5778 (9 Apr 2005)

lol, any firing on ops, other then snipers, was to ensure nobody was home in the caves before we searched, also cleared (hopefully) any boobytraps that awaited us.  Only contact on op was with the american call signa ttached to us on the right flank.  Really minor, some tell the story differently but trust me very minor.


----------



## Jagd (1 Aug 2005)

Windows won't let me play the video. Anyobdy know why not or how i could fix it?


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (2 Aug 2005)

Ye me too, its say windows media player cant play this file type....


----------



## danielbouchard (2 Aug 2005)

Wow, so hot!!!! proudly canadian  

thank for that guyz!


----------



## Big_C (3 Aug 2005)

You probably need a newer codec.  I reccomend using divx.  You can find it at www.divx.com, and download the free version for windows.


----------



## Pearson (3 Aug 2005)

nice to see the mortar boys humping off the chinook.


----------



## dk (4 Aug 2005)

Gives you the goosebumps. 

Once again the boys and girls of the CF making us proud to be Canadian.


----------



## Jagd (7 Aug 2005)

Windows still won't let me play it, i downloaded the DivX but it didn't help. Is there a sire where i could go to play it without having to use windows? Or is there a way to fix it.


----------



## scm77 (7 Aug 2005)

I'll upload it to another website so you (and anyone else having problems) can see it.

Should be done in about a half an hour (maybe more)


----------



## scm77 (7 Aug 2005)

Here it is

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=400SBN9X

click on that link, wait for the timer (in the top right part of the page) to expire then click on the button that says "click here to download".


----------



## honestyrules (7 Aug 2005)

I liked to watch that video, that was great!
Make us proud!


----------



## bill1977 (9 Aug 2005)

know where i could get the whole video from?


----------



## scm77 (9 Aug 2005)

bill1977 said:
			
		

> know where i could get the whole video from?



The footage for that video (atleast most of it) was taken from a documentary about the Canadians role in Afghanistan.  It occasionally runs on the History Channel, and I think it's available to buy on the history channel website.


----------



## scm77 (9 Aug 2005)

Yup, you can buy it here (VHS only)

http://www.viewerplus.com/Product.asp?ID=12144


----------



## Jagd (10 Aug 2005)

Well, it took quite awhile but it was definitly worth it. Best 4 and a half minutes of video i've seen in awhile.


----------



## Spr.Earl (10 Aug 2005)

Gent's as scm77 said; it's a vid with out takes of the 3 part series of Op. Apollo that has been shown on the CBC and the History Ch..
Oh any body know who the band is in the short vid?
I like the music.


----------



## a23trucker (10 Aug 2005)

I believe the music is by  Sting


----------



## dk (10 Aug 2005)

Dessert Rose by Sting.


----------



## patrick666 (12 Aug 2005)

I remember the documentary as I saw it a while back.. the best part, if I remember correctly, was when the Engineer said something to the likes of how he loved his job because he got to blow "stuff" up during the scene where they destroyed the cave with the weapon cache. (it's in the video) 

Nonetheless, very well done and flows nicely with the music especially after the sniper shot..

Cheers


----------



## R.Hawman (12 Aug 2005)

Now that is something which makes you want to enlist the next day. Too bad I'm waiting till after grade 12.


----------



## Bartok5 (18 Aug 2005)

As others have already noted, the music video is a compilation of footage from the 3-part Op APOLLO documentary that was produced by Garth Pritchard.  It contains a mix of actual operational footage (eg. the 84mm engagement of a sangar on the Whale feature) and live-fire training at the Tarnak Farms range complex outside of KAF.

The video was produced by an RCR Cpl at the CTC Tactics School approximately 4 months ago.  I had it hosted at Milphotos.net for a while, and the links have since made the rounds through the DIN.  

I think the Cpl did a very good job with the video and accompanying music.  Credit where due, eh?


----------



## Fry (18 Aug 2005)

I downloaded that short vid on dial-up. Savage video! I love it. Makes me glad I'm joining, and makes me want armor more and more each time I watch it. 14 times and counting


----------



## CF-22 Raptor (25 Aug 2005)

Question, why are Canadian troops wearing green camo in the DESERT? Does Canada have CADPAT uniforms for desert and urban settings?


----------



## The_Falcon (25 Aug 2005)

CF-22 Raptor said:
			
		

> Question, why are Canadian troops wearing green camo in the DESERT? Does Canada have CADPAT uniforms for desert and urban settings?



That question is a little old (Op Apollo being over 3 years ago now, PPCLI contingent anyways), and has already been answered and explained.  Use the search.  BTW nice vid and soundtrack, why they don't make this a recruiting video is..........................oh yeah they are shooting stuff.


----------



## civvy3840 (25 Aug 2005)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> That question is a little old (Op Apollo being over 3 years ago now, PPCLI contingent anyways), and has already been answered and explained.   Use the search.   BTW nice vid and soundtrack, why they don't make this a recruiting video is..........................oh yeah they are shooting stuff.



And because some of it's from a tv documentary...


----------



## Lost_Warrior (25 Aug 2005)

> The video was produced by an RCR Cpl at the CTC Tactics School approximately 4 months ago.



You sure about the 4 months figure?   I had that movie uploaded on my friends webserver for almost a year now.


----------



## johnsonAC (20 Dec 2005)

I just logged on to Army.ca for the first time because an acquaintance told me that this video was on the site. I made that video around Feb 05. (I can get the exact date if anyone truly cares) Basically I was bored one day and decided to kill a few hours playing around with Windows Movie Maker. There are a few things I would like to say about it.

First, 100% of the video footage used was from a series of documentaries entitled "Friendly Fire", "Waging Peace", and "Chasing Shadows". The music was obviously by Sting. As Mark C stated "Credit where due".

Second, the video footage is not presented in any_ intentional_ chronological order. I simply put the footage into sequences that it seemed to have impact. If you want to know what happened on that deployment it is best to ask someone who was there, as I certainly was not.

Third, after reading the comments posted here I am glad the video was well received. I do feel however that the only true judgement of it can come from those members who were on the deployment. What is a cool image or video sequence for some could well have a much deeper meaning for those who were there. I truly hope that I have not portrayed any events in a way that reflects poorly or slights those who were there or their experiences. Not my intention.

Fourth, I had not imagined that this would be so widely distributed, but since neither Garth Pritchard nor Sting have shown up to sue me for copyright infringement I can only assume that I am in the clear. However if they feel the need, I am a divorced Cpl, if you want money you will have to get in a long, slow-moving line to get it.

Pro Patria


----------



## c_canuk (20 Dec 2005)

anyone know where I can download it sans bittorrent - UN Internet machines suck


----------



## The Gues-|- (20 Dec 2005)

http://www.militaryvideos.net/ 

There you go.


----------



## c_canuk (21 Dec 2005)

HAHAHAHAHA! Access denied by surf control....  >

I'll have to get over to the other side so I can get it with one of the welfare machines... thanks


----------



## Bartok5 (21 Dec 2005)

Hey, "JohnsonAC",

Good to see you here!  Thanks again for the vid.  You'll have to drop me a PM and explain the "user-name".  Knowing you as I do, I strongly suspect that there are embedded deviant connotations....   ;D

Cheers, and Merry Xmas from "Patricia-land".


----------



## Collin.t (17 Mar 2006)

anyone knows a place where I could download this video from cause it's not on militaryvideos.net anymore or it has changed name.

Thanks !


----------



## scm77 (17 Mar 2006)

PM your email address and I'll send it to you.

Edit:  Your email address was in your profile.  You should recieve it soon.  

If anyone else wants it post here or PM me.


----------



## Fry (18 Mar 2006)

brewskie at gmail.com


----------



## Saint (19 Mar 2006)

I'm not able to pull down the torrent, if someone could send the file to the e-mail in my profile I'd be very appreciative, this sounds like a good one.


----------



## Elisha (1 Apr 2006)

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone knows where I am able to get a copy (vhs I believe it comes in) of the series of Op Apollo videos as the veiwers plus website is no longer active.  

Thanks a ton,
Elisha


----------



## DonaldMcL (29 Nov 2008)

I know this topic has been dead for awhile, but anyone still have this video, and a means of sending it?

I would be very greatful.


Donald


----------



## hammond (4 Dec 2008)

Heres the Video, now on youtube.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xP7RZAarM4Y


----------



## Larkvall (2 Sep 2009)

Documentary on Canada's naval contribution to OP Apollo.

Part 1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQRaUg7cHcE

Part 2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBgmgafy0LA

Part 3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=caFhitVcsUM


----------

